# ferplast furet xl for 4 rats!?



## Mrs.Jumbo (Sep 19, 2011)

hei 

I have a question/problem and I hope you can help me!
I have two rats in my furet xl at the moment, but in the next weeks two more rast should follow and I don´t no wheather the cage has enough space or not. I have a fiew platforms and hammocks and other stuff in the cage ... Is the furet xl big enough for four rats? 
I got the furet xl two months ago and I don´t have the money to buy a new cage..

Do you think I can arrange the cage in the way that it is ok for four rats?

I hope so :/


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely definitely definitely. The cage calc says it can hold up to 9. I have this cage myself 
I do have another cage stacked on top simply because i can, but I have 6 girls and if I didn't have the other cage I would have no problems keeping them in this cage.
Just hang up loads of hammocks and shelves etc to create more space- rats can't use a big empty space in the middle so try and create extra levels and it'll be plenty big enough.
For future reference, this is the cage calc: http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml
The Furet XL is actually on there


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh thank you so much...
I didn´t knew the calculator  
I`ll hang up a few more hammocks and other stuff...today I`ll put a new pretty big platform.
Maybe I can show a photo after the remake and you can tell me whether it is okay or not. 
Thank You!


----------

